# Mourning Gecko v Asian House Gecko



## Oriolus (Jun 6, 2013)

Hi guys. I was hoping you could help me with identification of the Asian House Gecko and the Mourning Gecko. I understand both of these species occur in houses in the Townsville region, which is where the photo below was taken. I know that AHG has prominent spines along its original tail, but not on a regenerated tail. The gecko below seems to have a faint band at the base of the tail as if it may have regenerated. The AHG has the 'chuck chuck chuck' call. Do MG have a call? Which species do I have here, and how are these two species most reliably identified (without looking under their toes )




possible Mourning Gecko (Lepidodactylus lugubris) by Oriolus84, on Flickr


----------



## phatty (Jun 6, 2013)

asian house gecko have all digits clawed


----------



## richoman_3 (Jun 6, 2013)

asian


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Jun 6, 2013)

I have to agree that it is an AHG.

Both geckos have spinose scales along the edge of the original tail. AHG often have a pale vertebral line and/or darker brown streaks down each side of the back. Mourning geckoes, in contrast, often have a series of dark W-shaped lines on a paler background along the midline of the body and tail. With animals that are not patterned, the tail and toes can be used to differentiate between them. Both species tend to have the first digit reduced in size. However, this is much more pronounced in the AHG, to the point where the hind feet often appear to have only four digits. While both species have thin tails for geckos, the tail of the Mourning Gecko is flattened and tip is often curled sideways, while the tail of the AHG is more cylindrical and held straight. Only the AHG is capable of vocalising. Mourning Geckos tend to be located close to the coast while AHG are not restricted.

Blue


----------



## GeckoJosh (Jun 6, 2013)

Edit, never mind, Bluetongue covered it nicely


----------



## Oriolus (Jun 7, 2013)

Cool. Thanks for your help guys.


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Jun 7, 2013)

> Only the AHG is capable of vocalising.



Though I'm sure you're using it in separate context it should be clarified that both species can vocalize in distress, such as when caught. Only the AHG of the two however vocalizes 'naturally'.


----------

